# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch nước Mỹ (Honolulu - Trân Châu Cảng) 7 Ngày

## hainiemtin

*Ngày 01: Tp Hồ Chí Minh - Đài Bắc (Đài Loan)*
14h00 - 15h00: Hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, làm thủ tục xuất cảnh, đáp chuyến bay quốc tế CI 784 khởi hành lúc 17h20 đi Đài Bắc. 21h35: Đến Đài Bắc, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe đưa đoàn về nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.
*
Ngày 02: Đài Bắc - Honolulu*
Sáng: Tự do cho đến giờ ra phi trường, làm thủ tục xuất cảnh, đáp chuyến bay quốc tế CI 002 khởi hành lúc 14h55 đi Honolulu. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay. Do vượt tuyến đổi ngày nên quý khách đến Honolulu vào lúc 05h40 cùng ngày. Sau khi làm thủ tục nhập cảnh, HDV và xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 03: Tham quan Trân Châu Cảng*
Sáng: Nghỉ ngơi tự do. Chiều: Tham quan di tích Trân Châu Cảng. Lên tàu du ngoạn và tham quan tàu Đô Đốc Hạm Đội Arizona bị đánh chìm trên biển, tham quan Lâu đài Iolani của vua Kamehame, Tòa đô sảnh… Tối: Tự chọn tham dự các show hoặc ghé ăn phở tại khu chợ người Việt.

*Ngày 04: Tham quan Đảo Mini Circle*
Sáng: Nghỉ ngơi tự do. Chiều: Xe đưa đoàn tham quan vòng quanh đảo, lên đỉnh núi Kim Cương - ngắm những bờ cát trải dài ven biển, khu làng mạc của thổ dân ở phía dưới Vịnh. Tiếp tục tham quan Vịnh Hanama nổi riếng với các môn surfing trên sóng, bãi biển Blowhole trải dài đến 10 km. Đến bãi biển Makapau, trước là một phần của miệng núi lửa, nơi có nước trong vắt đến độ sâu 3m vẫn nhìn thấy đáy và các đàn cá cùng bơi lội, đùa giỡn với du khách. Tối: Tự do dạo phố biển, thăm Chợ đêm hoặc xem show ảo thuật, xem các vũ nữ thổ dân xoay tròn trong vũ điệu Hula Hula, xen lẫn với tiếng sóng rì rầm, tiếng trống vỗ dưới ánh lửa bập bùng tạo những cảm giác hết sức thú vị cho Quý khách (tự chọn).

*Ngày 05: Tham quan Trung tâm Văn hóa dân tộc Polynesian*
Sáng: Tắm biển hoặc nghỉ ngơi tự do. Chiều: Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan một vòng phía Bắc đảo (khoảng 2 giờ). Tại đây, Quý khách sẽ được tìm hiểu các phong tục, tập quán cũng như nền văn hóa của gần 30 dân tộc thiểu số sống tập trung trên các quần đảo nhỏ nằm rải rác trong vùng Nam Thái Bình Dương. Tối: Xem Show lễ hội ca múa nhạc hoành tráng với hơn 150 vũ công biểu diễn trên một sân khấu cực kỳ hiện đại, trong khi các thiết bị âm thanh, ánh sáng đều được giấu kín trong lùm cây rậm rạp. Dùng tiệc buffet.
*
Ngày 06: Honolulu - Sân bay*
Sáng: Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay, đáp chuyến bay nội địa về thăm thân (nếu có) hoặc bay về Taipei (Đài Loan) trên chuyến bay CI 017 khởi hành lúc 08h40 Quá cảnh tại Nhật. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.
*
Ngày 07: Đài Bắc (Đài Loan)*
17h30: Đến Taipei, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Nhận phòng khách sạn, tự do khám phá Taipei về đêm.
*
Ngày 08: Đài Bắc - Tp Hồ Chí Minh*
05h00 sáng: Trở lại sân bay, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay CI 686 về TP.HCM lúc 07h30. Về đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất lúc 09h50. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

*+ Liên hệ:*

*Công ty CP Xúc tiến thương mại Đầu tư & Du lịch ANZ*
Địa chỉ: 	Số 71 Phố Mai Hắc Đế, Q.Hai Bà Trưng, TP.Hà Nội
Tel.: 	(04) 3974 4405, 3974 4406
Fax.: 	(04) 3974 4407
Hotline: 	091 2377 644 (Mr. Nghị), 094 286 8677 (Mrs. Liên)

----------

